# Lasik surgery



## bjm (Jan 4, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone had any information, good doctors-price-police discounts, for lasik surgery. I am seriously thinking about getting it done but just wanted some info from people that have had it done. How was it? How long to recover? How quickly you can get the procedure done? Can it be done within a month of your first visit? I know it's a lot of questions but just looking for some info. I have looked at the previous posts about Lasik but they are a couple years old. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

great sig bjm.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Whether you can get it done depends on your level of nearsightedness but it is a very quick recovery.

These guys will take good care of you:
http://www.postoconnorkadrmas.com/l...urgery/laser-refractive-surgery-overview.html


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

my father had it done about i want to say 18 months ago.

i dont know exactly what the time from first appointment to day of operation was, but(since he needed a ride) he told me about a month in advance.

there was no real recovery time. he had to put some drops in his eyes for a little while but other than that there wasnt much of anything as far as follow up care.

he still needs readers though. anybody that tells you your vision will be perfect from the day after your operation until the day you die is LYING to you. there are things you can correct, like reshaping the cornea; and things you cant, like the muscles that control eye movement as it related to vision. 

all in all he was thrilled with his experience. best money he ever spent if you ask him.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I have an appointment this week in Northhampton for my presurgery visit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

I went to Ernest Kornmehl http://www.visionboston.com/
It was a great decision and I would highly recommend him. He is pricey, but it is your eyes your talking about.

Ernest W. Kornmehl, MD, FACS completed his Ophthalmology Residency and Chief Residency at the Yale Eye Center, Yale School of Medicine, followed by a Heed Fellowship in Corneal Surgery at the Massachusetts Eye & Ear Infirmary, Harvard Medical School. He served as the Director of the Novatec Laser Surgery Program for Nearsightedness at the Massachusetts Eye and Ear Infirmary, Harvard Medical School. He is a Clinical Instructor at Harvard Medical School, an Associate Clinical Professor in Ophthalmology, Tufts School of Medicine, and a Research Associate at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology.
Dr. Kornmehl is a recipient of the American Academy of Ophthalmology Honor Award and Senior Achievement Award for his numerous scientific presentations and instruction courses. He is listed as a "top" LASIK surgeon by Boston Magazine's Top Doctors issue, has been selected by his peers as one of _The Best Doctors in America_, and is listed in Castle and Connolly's America's Top Doctors.
Dr. Kornmehl serves as an examiner for the American Board of Ophthalmology, is on the executive board and is a past president of Massachusetts Society of Eye Physicians and Surgeons, served as president of Boston Aid to the Blind, as a member of the Patient Education Committee of the American Academy of Ophthalmology, and as an appointee by the governor of Massachusetts to the Commission for the Blind.
Dr. Kornmehl is the developer of the Kornmehl Lasik System, specialized instruments used during the Lasik procedure. These instruments are used by refractive surgeons around the world. Dr. Kornmehl is also the co-developer of S-K (Swinger-Kornmehl) Solution used to reduce corneal swelling.
Dr. Kornmehl lectures nationally and internationally, has authored numerous scientific publications and chapters in textbooks, is on the editorial board and an Associate Editor of Ophthalmology Times, and on the editorial board of Eyenet, an official publication of the American Academy of Ophthalmology, is the author of the book *Lasik - A Guide to Laser Vision Correction*, has held several research grants from the National Institutes of Health and has recently developed a method of transforming skin into corneal tissue. Dr. Kornmehl has taught surgery for nearsightedness and astigmatism at the American Academy of Ophthalmology since 1987.


----------



## LPD020 (Mar 21, 2007)

Depends on your location I went over to Albany Ny and had my done where Tiger Woods did his, TLC Lasik Center...My doctor failed my vision and wasn't going to sign off for me to go to the academy which was like a month away so I needed it done ASAP. I wore soft contacts so I had to take them out and wait two weeks for my cornea to reshape back to its natural position, it's a longer wait period if you wear hard contacts...Two weeks later I went in for the prescreening, which is a bunch of tests to determine if you are a candidate, takes about 30 min to an hr. They determined that I was a candidate so I scheduled the surgery for 2 days later, picked the Laser Eye Procedure, applied for a loan through their creditor, went two days later and the procedure took about 10 min. I went home and went to sleep, woke up 3 hours later and I was 20/20. Went to the doctor the next morn, read his stupid chart and he signed off. You have to wear sunglasses that they give you for 4 days striaght, day and night. Then you have to follow an eye drop program for a couple of weeks after that, then you have to keep your eyes lubricated with regular eye drops after that. I was 20/200 before the surgery and now I am 20/10, the best you can be. I got the procedure done May 3, 2007, went to the academy June 4, 2007, and got OC'ed around Sept 5th with no problems. TLC is def one of the best because they cater the operation room to your eyes based on the outcome of your pre eye screening. Best money I ever spent and they were telling me over there that the NY State Police have it written in their contract so they get it done on NY tax dollars. Hope this helps


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

A buddy of mine had it done just recently he said it was well worth it, I my self an starting to consider it.

Sorry about the large type I just figured....well.. ya know..


----------



## mc2252 (Jun 9, 2008)

I had it in 1998, it was 1500 an eye then and I went to TLC (The Laser Center) in Raynham...or was it Taunton...anyway over 10 years later I am still good. The only pain is when the put pressure on the eye to make the incisions on the epithelium (sp?) I hear now they do both eyes same day, mine was separated by five days so I had a screaming headache from wearing glasses with one lens.... But yes its an extremely successful procedure, much better than RK or whatever it useto be. I have not seen a PD in years that did not now except it...when I got it there were PD that wanted exams and waivers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

I think you damaged my new eyes!!!


----------



## ride1620 (Jul 23, 2005)

I just had intralase yesterday by Dr. Violin in Quincy. I highly recommend him. I went for my consultation on Friday and had the surgery yesterday. He only does surgery on Tues and Wed. You do get a Law Enforcement discount, and the price is pretty reasonable. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## bjm (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for their comments. After doing some research and looking at everyone's comments I decided to go to Dr. Kornmehl. I was very glad I did. He informed me I am not a candidate for LASIK. He told me, my eye problems are not with my cornea but with my lens. He said there are surgeries available to correct my condition but he said he could not guarantee 20/20 for me after the surgery. He said it would probably be more like 20/30 or MAYBE 20/25. Also it would be PRK surgery, which takes longer to heal. I am very happy I went with him. He was very honest and after all the tests were completed he explained everything to me. I highly recommend him. My vision is 20/60 so I am not sure if I am going to do the PRK surgery. It might not be worth it to spend the money. I might just keep wearing my glasses. Thanks for all your comments and I'll keep you updated if I have the surgery.


----------

